# What should Santa bring you for Christmas?



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Eek, only ten days left until Christmas... hopefully should have the holiday shopping done by now. :mrgreen: 

I'd like world peace for everyone, and a DSLR camera for myself, hehe. 

Be Greedy! Be Honest!

Happy Holidays!

~ Vinny ;-)


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I personally want world domination and a bag of spicy hot wing doritos.
Oh, and that 20 pound jar of olives at the grocery store.
Wooorrdd.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

me ... I'm a simple man and would like just to be home with my family for the holidays...


But alas I must be away, saving the world for democracy, ... so I'm told :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

A Saturn Vue in my driveway with a big red bow on it. LOL

I wish I could be as benevolent as Joe kool. :razz:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Coal.






But seriously, I have no idea. Money would be nice. Heh


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> I wish I could be as benevolent as Joe kool. :razz:



<--------- has no choice but to be ... I've been assigned to Osan Korea for a year and the Family can't be here and I can't be there


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

joe kool said:


> <--------- has no choice but to be ... I've been assigned to Osan Korea for a year and the Family can't be here and I can't be there


I wish you a safe return home! Keep your family close in your heart this Christmas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm getting/should be getting

-some nice lights for my 40
-gas cards(god knows how expensive gas is)
-gift cards
-cash
-fish
-under water camera case OR a digital underwater camera
-fish books
-guide to fish of the carribean sea
-more fish stuff
-a few magazine subscriptions
-laptop

That's what was on my christmas list, who knows if I'm going to be getting all of it, but those are the ideas I gave my family.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

6'2" gal who:

can support me in the style to which I could become acustomed and

can keep time to the music.

TR


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

LOL Jones  I second that! Except she does not have to be all that tall, and she only has to not step on my toes when we dance. If she can't keep time that might be good for a laugh. If we are 2 steppin', she has to be able to keep time, no ifs ands or butts about it. And it would be nice if she didn't have to mouth "slow slow quick quick slow..." 

What I am getting for Christmas:
Nothing to my knowledge. 
What I have: 
Everything I need.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

An auto mechanic & $2000 Napa gift card


----------

